# Island Spam



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 12 oz can of spam cut into cubes
1 medium onion chopped
1 clove of garlic chopped
1 1/2 cups of water
1 cup uncooked rice
1 tblsp of chopped parsley
1 bay leaf finely crushed
1/4 tsp pepper
ground red pepper to taste


In a large skillet lightly brown spam, onion and garlic. Stir in remaining ingredients and bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer covered for 15mins. Sprinkle with red pepepr before serving.


----------

